
Python iTunes project - rayvega
http://www.math.columbia.edu/~bayer/Python/iTunes/
======
dlsspy
That would've been a lot nicer than what I did for this:
<http://dustin.github.com/2009/12/31/countdown.html>

Though I'm actually a bit proud of how ghetto I made that. :)

